# Old Threadless Insulator Purchased Today...



## Staunton Dan (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, I think that I found a good one today. Actually I bought 2 exactly alike. They are threadless and have the attaching hardware along with them. I will do some more research on them but I wanted to get them posted to see if anyone has ever seen one like this before.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that these are Spool Lightening Rod Insulators that could date to the 1870s or so. What's neat is that they have their original hangers. Here's a little information that I was able to find on them. Still haven't answered the important question of how much they are worth. Anybody have any ideas? 
_*"LRI's were usually mounted on small iron (or sometimes bronze, copper, or galvanized iron) brackets on the building sides and roof. On the oldest systems, the rod ran from ground up to six or so feet above the roof. There was no rod running across the roof. Later systems had tall stands called "braces". These were three or four feet tall, and sat on the roof peak; the lightning rod ran up through this brace. Many of these braces had glass or porcelain LRI's on them."*_​


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 1, 2008)

Interesting hangers. Sorry I dont have a clue on value, not my area.


----------



## Inkman (Feb 2, 2008)

Rather common pieces, Theyre worth about $10-20 each with the brackets. The colorful versions are worth as much as $200.


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

I have four or five of these with their brackets thrown in a fruit jar somewhere, but the brackets are a bit different from that one. Insulator looks pretty much the same though. I didn' t think they were worth that kind of money though. Learned something again today !


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm usually not into insulators, but that's interesting.  I didn't know they were that old.


----------

